# Offseason Possibilites



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We have expirings and draft picks but not talent so it really depends on a team that wants to dump salary. Because our expirings we can take in an enormous amount of bad contracts. Wally, Smith, Snow, Jones are all expiring. AV has an optout and Sasha final year is only partially guarenteed so they may be in play as well. How much money are they willing to spend in bad contracts? I have no idea but I know Dan Gilbert's investment in the Cavs basically implodes if Lebron leaves so I wouldn't be shocked if we're almost talking NY Knick territory here (remember players don't get paid extra for playoffs and Lebron guarentees you the playoffs: over the last 3 years the Cavs have had an additional nearly 20 home games in the playoffs: that's a lot of dough)

So what teams could be willing to dump.

Let's see:
The Bucks have Redd's deal plus Gadzuric, Simmons, and Charlie Bell's awful contract. For Redd and Bogut I'd take all those deals.

The Clips have Maggettes, Mobley, and Tim Thomas. Take all of them for Brand?

Dallas have some truly awful deals: Terry, Dampier, Stack. Give me Dirk and the Mavs can rebuild there ancient roster.

The above three teams aren't going anywhere so that's why I listed them. Any others?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

An offensive coach, and Michael Redd. Even if someone of Redd's status was added to this team, the offensive flow would still be ugly. Right now all he would be is a jacked-up Gibson from the arch.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Other potential targets are:

*Memphis* - Mike Miller, Lowry, Warrick would be good add-ons

*New Jersey* - Richard Jefferson rumored to be available
*
Denver* - Marcus Camby, Allen Iverson, Melo all rumored to be on the block 

*Golden State* - Baron Davis (would have to be S&T since he is expiring)

*Houston* - Tmac (would love to get him, risky but his load would be much lighter here)
*
Indiana* - Jermaine O'Neal 

*New York* - David Lee, to a lesser extent Zach Randolph (maybe in exchange for Ben Wallace?)


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Mike Miller or Michael Redd would be my picks. They fit the current system right now, and seem to be readily available. Mike Miller has a more complete skill set than Redd. I would go after him immediately.

Baron Davis would be great too, but his game requires he can do whatever he wants freely. I'm not sure he'll have that freedom in Cleveland. It's not Nelly ball and he's playing for the King.

Jermaine O'Neal isn't half-bad either. He seemed to have come back in half-way decent form, and he would be one hell of a role player. It's a definite maybe, but I wouldn't look too hard into it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I actually like JO a bit more then most folks but damn that dude is always injured: that could become a big man's version of Hughes. He'd only be worth the risk I think if could get another legit threat as well (like Redd in one deal and JO in another)

I'm not a fan of Davis either. He's got otherwordly talent but he's just a dumb basketball player at times.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Looking at it in terms of preference, not sure who I would go for. 

If there was a KG type player available this off-season it would be a no brainer. Too bad we didn't have these expirings when Kobe was demanding a trade...:biggrin:

I think our biggest needs in order are:

1. Athletic PF who can finish, shoot, defend (Elton Brand is PERFECT for this)
2. Athletic SG who can finish, shoot, defend (Maggette fits, Mike Miller, Richard Jefferson) 
3. Backup Center who can eventually replace Z as a starter (Draft)

PG I'm not so concerned with anymore. Delonte/Gibson are solid fits long-term. If someone like Ty Lawson slips in the draft I'd be fine with picking him up, but otherwise I want a big man with our draft pick this year. 

So we can probably get 2/3 of our needs addressed. Ferry will have to get creative to plug all 3 holes

I think we are closer to contending than alot of people think


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I actually like JO a bit more then most folks but damn that dude is always injured: that could become a big man's version of Hughes. He'd only be worth the risk I think if could get another legit threat as well (like Redd in one deal and JO in another)
> 
> I'm not a fan of Davis either. He's got otherwordly talent but he's just a dumb basketball player at times.


A healthy Jermaine O'Neal is a good player. Now, a healthy Larry Hughes is garbage.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Cleveland should look to find a defensive stalwart at the 2. They lost one of the better defenders I saw last year in Pavlovic. He is a shadow of himself now. His defense on Rip Hamilton in the playoffs was awesome. Devin Brown wont cut it. Maybe if they do make a deal with LAC for the likes of Maggette/Brand they could grab Q. Ross? He's a great defensive role-player.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> Mike Miller or Michael Redd would be my picks. They fit the current system right now, and seem to be readily available. Mike Miller has a more complete skill set than Redd. I would go after him immediately.
> 
> Baron Davis would be great too, but his game requires he can do whatever he wants freely. I'm not sure he'll have that freedom in Cleveland. It's not Nelly ball and he's playing for the King.
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal isn't half-bad either. He seemed to have come back in half-way decent form, and he would be one hell of a role player. It's a definite maybe, but I wouldn't look too hard into it.


Mike Miller would be a top choice for me as well. I think him and Corey Maggette are both really good fits who could be attainable. They also have better contracts than Redd.

JO's knee problems scare me off. Indy would have to throw in some good filler.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Although severely expensive, Cleveland could use Dunleavy and O'Neal.

I'd prefer Miller over Maggette for his shooting. Maggette's offensive game is like Lebron-lite. Although a much better defensive player than Miller.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Incidentally, if we throw all of our expiring contracts to Denver, we could take on Martin and Melo's contract back. And with AI expiring next season as well, it would basically allow them to remake their roster next year.

If Melo is truly on the block then we should do whatever it takes to get him. A two forward system with Melo and Lebron is too tantalizing to pass up. Melo is as good or better than Lebron at finishing. So we can make Lebron more of a playmaker. And Lebron at 6-9 260 can guard most power forwards. And then we would also have Kenyon Martin. So we could also swing Lebron to the 2, and play a more traditional lineup.

Also we should sign Pietrus this offseason. He fits too well. And then resign Boobie, let Delonte walk, unless we can get him for cheap.

Gibson
Lebron
Melo
Martin
Z

bench
Varejao, Wallace, Pietrus, 1st Round Draft pick.

T-Mac is the other guy I'd go after. If we can't get Melo.

If Dirk is on the block, all of the above applies as well, but probably ten fold. I bet Dirk and Melo get traded for one another.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I think you guys way overvalue expiring contracts. Without draft picks or young players, expiring contracts aren't going to get you much alone. No team is going to make a trade that puts them in complete rebuilding mode unless that trade brings back some definite building blocks (Al Jefferson) and not just future cap-space.

Even in the Pao Gasol deal, which was one of the worst in recent memory, Memphis got Javaris Crittendon. Cleveland doesn't even have anyone on that level to offer.

Memphis has already slashed their payroll, I don't see the pressing need to trade Mike Miller so they can unload Brian Cardinal. They're already going to have around 20 million free in 2010 as it is, and they will be lucky to lure one high-quality free agent with that.

John Hammond will not trade Michael Redd to a division rival. No way I see that happening. He's going West if anywhere.

Best case for Cleveland are guys like Kenyon Martin and Jermaine O'Neal who have more name recognition than they do game. I'd throw Zach Randolph in that mix, but the Cavs would be crazy to help New York clear cap space.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're finally out of Paxson's mess in terms of draft picks. If it's the right offer the Cavs could offer 2 or even 3 first rounders and we could also add in young cheap reasonable talent like Boobie or AV (both not stars but good players).

Looking at some of the horrid payrolls out there like the Bucks and Mavs I do think expirings are extrememly valuable to those teams. The Bucks have a ridiculous amount of money going to Gadzuric, Simmons, Redd, and Bell and they can't even sniff the playoffs. The Mavs are even worse probably in that there window is closed and they have a **** load of money in over 30 yo old guys like Damp, Stack, and Terry.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Trade rumors keep coming hot and heavy, though most of them are aren't worth repeating.
> 
> But here's one intriguing one I heard today: The Cleveland Cavaliers could trade Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Anderson Varejao and the No. 19 pick to Indiana for Jermaine O'Neal.
> 
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf...ry?columnist=ford_chad&page=Draf****ch-080523


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Jermaine O Neal...ugh no way. Like Pioneer said, it's Mr. Glass all over again.

I'd love Michael Redd. He'd be my first choice, and hence would come before Miller, Maggette or even Melo on my "to go after" list. Tmac, I don't think I want any part of him either.


----------



## Nutritionals (May 9, 2005)

Hmmmmmm, I don't know about JO. For Z, AV and #19, I think I'd do that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think we should do whatever it takes to trade up and get OJ Mayo. He's the only player worth a damn in the whole draft. Plus he's got the mentality the Cavs need to add.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That O'Neal trade is garbage. I pray for you guys.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I woulnd't necessarily be against bringing in JO but not by giving up the Z. The goal is to have both of them on a team


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I wouldn't be surprised if you got Hinrich in exchange for Varejao, Snow's expiring and the 19th pick. Of course, that would only be if the Bulls decided to pick Rose at #1.

You've also got to use Wally's $13M expiring this summer. Possibilities there are Michael Redd, JO, Randolph and Mike Miller.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I do agree that 30 mil expiring contracts equal to 2 Pau Gasols.

But the step 1 should be

Trade to get two top 5 picks first.

then ....


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> I do agree that 30 mil expiring contracts equal to 2 Pau Gasols.
> 
> But the step 1 should be
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That JO Trade is HORRIBLE. Z AND AV AND a 1st rounder? Give me a break. Ferry does that he should be run out of town.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Varejao for Rashad McCants?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you got Hinrich in exchange for Varejao, Snow's expiring and the 19th pick. Of course, that would only be if the Bulls decided to pick Rose at #1.
> 
> You've also got to use Wally's $13M expiring this summer. Possibilities there are Michael Redd, JO, Randolph and Mike Miller.


I'd be cool with getting Hinrich, though only giving up the number 1 if we were getting another pick somewhere in another thread.

Hinrich has good chemistry with Lebron, and would fit Mike Brown's system well. Love his defensive intensity. He's also big enough that you can play Gibson with him in the backcourt and have him guard 2's.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And I want us to try like mad to get OJ Mayo.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Expiring contracts don't get you anything in the NBA unless they're packaged with sweeteners like young talent or draft picks. Cavs don't really have either.....


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> I’ve gotten lots of e-mails over the last week asking me about players the Cavs may want to trade for this offseason. Nobody asked about the draft, which I wrote about in Sunday’s paper. I guess LeBron’s comments at the end of the season are the reason for that. Anyway, let me go over some things to answer some questions I’ve been getting.
> A couple of things before we start.
> 1. The Cavs probably aren’t going to be signing anybody to a significant contract straight up this summer. All they have is their exceptions ($5.5 million mid-level and $1.8 million bi-annual). Neither of those are likely going to attract impact players. Considering the staggering size of their payroll, I don’t expect the Cavs to use all or maybe any of this money.
> 2. The Cavs have plenty of trade assets, but there are circumstances. Most of them are expiring contracts, especially Wally Szczerbiak’s $13 million Teams who are looking to clear cap space and rebuild want these deals. Not everybody wants to rebuild in the summer, usually that decision happens mid-season. So, in general, expiring contracts tend to become more valuable as the season progresses. That means a major move might well not happen until during next season. Not that it is impossible. Last season the SuperSonics broke down their team and the Celtics cashed in with Ray Allen. The Cavs also have two restricted free agents in Daniel Gibson and Delonte West they could use in sign-and-trades. However, the team likes the both and probably wants to keep them.
> ...


http://www.ohiomm.com/blogs/cavs/


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Get real, , Melo, Dirk and T-Mac are impossible.

these five players are possible
1. M Redd
2. J O'neal
3. R Allen
4. M Bibby
5. Zack or Curry


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

OJ Mayo


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Why do you say Oj Mayo is the only player worth a damn...??

I'm not doubting my main man in Amsterdam OJ Mayo, but what makes him the only player worth anything?

BTW, I think OJ Mayo will be 20 ppg scorer or more in NBA.

Cavs need somebody. I think they should get Iverson or Melo if possible.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

compsciguy78 said:


> Why do you say Oj Mayo is the only player worth a damn...??
> 
> I'm not doubting my main man in Amsterdam OJ Mayo, but what makes him the only player worth anything?
> 
> ...


He seems gettable, a good fit, and he seems to have that kind of superstar persona that it would be hard to get otherwise. I think he and Bron would make a fantastic duo.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We don't have the pieces to get Mayo. The Twolves already shed a ton of salary in the KG deal and don't need the guys we can trade (like AV). 

We could prob obtain the Knicks pick but the odds of Mayo slipping past 5 are slim.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We don't have the pieces to get Mayo. The Twolves already shed a ton of salary in the KG deal and don't need the guys we can trade (like AV).
> 
> We could prob obtain the Knicks pick but the odds of Mayo slipping past 5 are slim.


NBA Draft.net has him slipping to 6. With the concerns over his attitude, and the needs of the teams in front of the Knicks, that doesn't seem impossible.

Would the Wolves draft Mayo when they believe so much in Foye? And when they so obviously need frontcourt help for Jefferson?

Memphis and Seattle also both already have a lot of young guards on their team, and both could use frontcourt players more than anything.

And once we got the 6th pick, could we not then offer to swap with some of those teams so they could drop down, save money, and get the big men they really want?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What about swapping with Portland for Westbrook?

I really do think the Cavs should put a ton of effort into trying to get Mayo though. I think they need to be getting younger and Mayo I think can be a superstar. And that's what Lebron needs more than say an Iverson. He needs a young hungry sidekick. A Gibson/Mayo/West backcourt rotation would be pretty sick. A bit small, but very fast, and all shooters. Plus I think Mayo does have legit point guard skills. Even though he played the 2 at USC. When he was highly touted as the number 1 pick of this draft it was as a 1. So I think that's where his aptitude is. I think the situation at USC was like Lebron's at Cleveland. They needed him to be a finisher, when he really can be a passer too. I think Mayo and Lebron have similar attributes when it comes to arrogance, force of will, and playmaking style. Mayo seems in that Lebron/Brandon Roy type of mold. I think you put two forces like that together, hire a competent offensive coach, and run run run.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

As good as Big Z is, the Cavs should trade him for a more mobile Center while they can get something for him.

Lebron needs to run more then anything, and he needs athletic players around him. 

The Cavs could use someone like Deadre Jordan in the draft, an athletic 7 footer. 

The Cavs really have bad players and its amazing they are good as they are.

All they need is another scorer and finisher(Mayo, Iverson, Arenas) and a more athletic frontcourt.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I agree with trying to move Z for a more athletic big. But Z is such a perfect pick and pop guy for Lebron, and he covers up a lot of holes on defense. It's hard to pull the trigger on that. Especially since Z kind of deserves to be able to retire a Cav.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Michael Redd is the super version of the typical guard for the system in Cleveland. They need to get it done.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Michael Redd is falling off. And he can't play defense.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Watching you guys play, I don't think you need someone who plays top notch defense. Mike Brown is a mastermind in that direction.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Future has me convinced. I'm on the Mayo bandwagon.

Let's see what Ferry can do...


----------

